# Derrick Rose has social anxiety disorder



## F1X3R

http://www.sportsgrid.com/media/derrick-rose-gq/

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...bulls-derrick-rose-uncomfortable-dealing-fame


----------



## rdrr

Everyone has social anxiety disorder, then.


----------



## Lmatic3030

rdrr said:


> Everyone has social anxiety disorder, then.


Rose having S.A.D. is not believable to you?


----------



## F1X3R

Why? Maybe he's just really good at basketball.

Here's what convinced me that's he not just shy of fame:



> Rose is not comfortable in social situations. You can tell this just by observing him during interviews, or looking at the face he made during the player introductions at the All-Star game. Even in his commercials for Adidas, which are obviously pre-taped and aren't filmed in front of the type of crowds that fill the United Center, he looks like you just told him some really bad news. The guy does not like attention.


----------



## Kennnie

lol


----------



## rdrr

Lmatic3030 said:


> Rose having S.A.D. is not believable to you?


No.


----------



## Zerix

Wow!! No wonder he doesn't show as much excitement... I was watching All-Star game and I'm all thinkin how come he's the only one not wildin out hahah... Damn, D-ROSE! I loved him, now I think I love just a bit more, obviously not expected... 

BULLS > EAST !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Interesting. I know that if I were in his shoes, I'd feel the same way. Sure, he's got various deals that will pay him over $300 million in his life...but what can you buy with that much money that you can't buy with $50 million? After accumulating a certain amount of money, there comes a time when those million dollar checks in the mail stop having any significant effect on your life, while you can't go outside without being mobbed or gawked at.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Lmatic3030 said:


> Rose having S.A.D. is not believable to you?


Him having social anxiety _disorder_ seems unlikely. Suffering from social anxiety, and having it so bad that it becomes a disorder, are two different things.


----------



## Lmatic3030

F1X3R said:


> Why? Maybe he's just really good at basketball.
> 
> Here's what convinced me that's he not just shy of fame:


Yea exactly.

His demeanor reminds me so much of my own at times, when I see him do interviews. It is really not surprising at all to hear he has social anxiety.


----------



## Lmatic3030

the cheat said:


> Him having social anxiety _disorder_ seems unlikely. Suffering from social anxiety, and having it so bad that it becomes a disorder, are two different things.


I understand the difference, but why would it be unlikely for him to have it?


----------



## Black And Mild

If he really has SA, then I don't feel so bad about it anymore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Lmatic3030 said:


> I understand the difference, but why would it be unlikely for him to have it?


I think I say that because from the interview, it seems his only social issue is being famous. If he weren't famous, I feel he'd be fine. 
But that's only my opinion of course, I'm not a doctor, I don't even play one on TV.


----------



## fonz

Not surprised,he always came across as shy to me - a real contrast to the mega egos and larger than life personalities of most of the big NBA stars


----------



## i just want luv

well he's introverted but i wouldnt bet on him havin s.a.d
he wants to hang with his own group without hundreds stalking him. thats normal, prefers privacy from millions and probably an attempt to make it stop some.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i dont think he has social aanxiety disorder, it just sounds like hes introverted cause the articles (esp. the second one) make it sound like a t one time or another he did enjoy going out in public... i dont think people with sa enjoy going out until they start to get better


----------



## fm5827

He probably has SA but on a really low level. What concerns me are the comments under the article bagging him for saying he doesn't like the attention etc. why being shy and introverted is so unacceptable in todays society I will never understand.


----------



## A name

I always thought it was pretty obvious he did.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

He's definitely a shy guy no doubt about that, but being shy and having social phobia are very different. Either way besides Kobe he's my favorite player, just a humble player who work hard and let's his playing on the court do the talking. He's a throwback type of player.


----------



## Loveless

I blame Cal -_-


----------

